
Show HN: Bitlytics – simple analytics for your crypto website - northfoxz
https://bitlytics.io/
======
northfoxz
Author here, open-source tracking script can be found at
[https://github.com/bitlytics/Bitlytics.js](https://github.com/bitlytics/Bitlytics.js)

